# Good quality INEXPENSIVE SPFX contact lenses (Rx too)



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

So I recently got me some new very well priced theatrical contact lenses to add to my collection. I need Rx lenses so for all you fellow haunters with prescriptions, I feel for you . The magical site is https://extremesfx.com/default.aspx For about $60 you can get yourself a typical pair of lenses plus many more not so typically stocked lenses. With Rx it comes out to about $75. For those who have searched for online lenses you know how pricey they can be. So for $60-$75 you're getting a pretty good damn deal. The lenses are "Gothika" lenses. They last about a year of occasional use and I honestly found these Rx lenses MUCH more comfortable then my Wild Eyes white outs (and wild eyes is supposed to be a very top notch brand for the typical spfx lenses). I ordered some Lestats and the colors are extremely bright like those in the picture. I paid about $20 more for my wild eyes from my optometrist and the color wasn't even a solid block it was more like a misty white so they weren't convincing. You DO need a prescription for contact lenses EVEN for lenses with out power, but if you already have one, you just give them your Dr.'s info when you place your order and they'll call his/her office to confirm it. I got economy shipping which normally takes about a week but I got my lenses in 3 business days  I'm just overall ecstatic about the site. The lenses are great as well as service and price. I'll be sure to post a picture of them soon. Buy some!


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

Nutso. I've been looking for the white/green lenses Bill bixby wore in "The Incredible Hulk" tv series.

Don't make me angry Mr. McGee. You wouldn't like me when I'm angry.


----------



## masterlunatic (Oct 5, 2009)

Amazon will have them as a pair for 30 during the season as well though they are not RX and the options are more limited.


----------

